# Undervolting ThrottleStop Acer Predator Helios 300 i79750H HELP!



## Zhelion (Dec 4, 2020)

My laptop:
- i79750H
- RTX 2060mobile
- 16gb RAM

The first thing is that I am a complete newbie to Undervolting but I have read about 10 posts related to the undervolting of my gaming laptop model and I have tried numerous configurations in ThrottleStop to reduce my temperatures but with minimal loss of performance, and not I have succeeded. I'm desperate.

I am using the "High Performance" power plan with 80% power usage but I have also used the "Maximum Performance" plan with 100% power use and the results are almost identical.

 I have tested in cinebench R23 resulting in 6209 points in multicore and 1086 in single core, I know it is below average 

I also did the TS test with 624,067 points in 1 thread.

When I play video games I always see the limits of Thermal and PL2 and EDP OTHER in yellow and constantly turn red ... While I play, the CPU temperatures reach 100ºC sometimes, with an average of 90-95ºC, and not I understand this since I have quite aggressive undervolting, and I use the fans to the maximum of their power ... And the GPU reaches high temperatures of 82-85 ºC ... I have not managed to lower these temperatures, unless I activate the box "disable turbo" 

Attached some images. Please help me!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 4, 2020)

@Zhelion - Intel gave the 9750H a 45W TDP rating. Many laptops are designed with that spec in mind. When you or Acer set the turbo power limits to 75W / 85W, that will overwhelm the heatsink and fan. If it cannot dissipate heat fast enough, thermal throttling will result. 

Your laptop has a 45W CPU so it should be able to handle this. Your log file shows that when gaming and CPU power consumption is at only 33W, the CPU is already overheating and thermal throttling. The Nvidia GPU creates extra heat in your laptop and this extra heat is not being dissipated. At the moment, your Acer laptop cooling gets a big F for fail.

Your undervolt is working OK but it is not a fix for a dirty laptop or bad design. Your laptop needs to be disassembled, thoroughly cleaned and the thermal paste should be replaced. If the heatsink is under designed, this might not solve your problem either. At these high temperatures, it is impossible to get maximum CPU and GPU performance out or your laptop. Until cooling is significantly improved, there is nothing else you can do.


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you very much for answering.
It's disheartening to read that ...
I cleaned my computer 3 months ago, opened it and changed the thermal paste (I used the Artic). Today I also cleaned it before doing the undervolting tests ...

Do you think that if I manage to undervolt the GPU via MSI afterburner it could improve the CPU temperatures?

My computer is clean, I know it has a very good air-cooled design and I have seen other videos of people with the same laptop that does not get as hot.

Hopefully we can find a way to fix my problem.


----------



## AOne (Dec 5, 2020)

Arctic is a paste that loses its properties very fast in temps above 85 C. Search the net and find pastes with working temps not up to 100 C, but to 200 C. Also, be careful with the repasting and if it doesn't work from the first time, don't hesitate to make another attempt, then third, fourth and so on. There are different methods of applying paste (one, three, five dots, etc). I prefer spreading a very thin and even layer. Sometimes undervolting is not enough but as in my case only repasting is not enough either. Both work great hand in hand.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 5, 2020)

Arctic Silver 5 is a mediocre paste for laptop, you will get better thermal with Kingping KPx, Thermalright TF-X, Noctua NT-H2.

After you repaste with better TIM, undervolting the GPU will lower your CPU temp too (less heat generate by the GPU). The Power Limit slider is locked out but you can modify the Freq/voltage curve for undervolting.
I undervolted my 2070 Super to 650mV and that lower the TDP by 10-15watts, reducing GPU and CPU temp by 4C


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you very much for answering.
I will try some of the thermal pastes that they recommended. A whole day of teardown, trial and error awaits me.
One question, should I re-apply the thermal paste also on the Vram chips or only on the CPU and GPU chips?

It is to not have to clean so much since I have little isopropyl alcohol haha

P.S. I have also uninstalled the XTU service to see if it was affecting me at all, but it seems not.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 5, 2020)

Zhelion said:


> Thank you very much for answering.
> I will try some of the thermal pastes that they recommended. A whole day of teardown, trial and error awaits me.
> One question, should I re-apply the thermal paste also on the Vram chips or only on the CPU and GPU chips?
> 
> ...



Well if you see your thermal pads are kinda dried, you can put some thermal paste onto them. Don't use Arctic Silver 5 any where on your laptop because Siver5 is electrically conductive.  

When you repaste, heat up the paste with a hair dryer, that will soften up the paste, allowing the heatsink to make closer contact with the chips.


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 5, 2020)

And I forgot to say that my thermal paste is Artic MX-4.


----------



## AOne (Dec 5, 2020)

I use MX4 for the VRAM and better paste for CPU and GPU.


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 6, 2020)

Guys I changed the thermal paste and cleaned the pc again but it still gives the same results, in fact, when I activate the undervolt of the TrottleStop the temperatures rise a little more.
I'm constantly at 86ºC for the graphics and 92-94 ºC for the CPU, and I only use 25-30W of CPU ...
The performance is terrible and the temperatures are very high, both in undervolt and in standard, with changed thermal paste.

I also undervolt the graphics with MSI, and I have tried to play with undervolt on GPU alone and on GPU and CPU together and in all cases the temperatures do not drop below 85ºC GPU and 90ºC CPU.

I do not know what else to do...

The laptop is "new", it is only 11 months old, and it is very expensive ... Is it possible that some component of the notebook is damaged?


----------



## AOne (Dec 6, 2020)

Make more attempts in repasting. I succeeded from the 4th time. Try different application methods (I prefer very thin and even layer) and screw the heatsink in the appropriate order, according to the numbers near the screws.


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 6, 2020)

Ok thanks! I will try again. The thermal paste I'm using is: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut 12.5 W
It's good right?


----------



## nguyen (Dec 7, 2020)

Zhelion said:


> Ok thanks! I will try again. The thermal paste I'm using is: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut 12.5 W
> It's good right?



Yeah it's good for about week .
But your initital results are less than stellar.
When screwing down the cooler, do it in the X order, only small rotation for each screw until all of they tighten to a complete stop (hold the screw driver with your fingers only). This is to ensure even distribution of pressure. 
Try repasting again, I'm sure you will get better thermal once you get it right.


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 7, 2020)

I spread the thermal paste again as indicated, and the temperatures dropped by 4 degrees, but it is still very hot, the CPU is at 90ºC and the gpu is finally at 80ºC (a little better) but with undervolt in msi afterburner.
Now something very strange happened, I cannot undervolt the CPU in ThrottleStop, the option is blocked. I installed Intel XTU and I can't either because it is locked at -0.125v.
I have looked at HWinfo64 and it appears in IA Voltage Offset option "0, -125v" all the time.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 7, 2020)

Zhelion said:


> I spread the thermal paste again as indicated, and the temperatures dropped by 4 degrees, but it is still very hot, the CPU is at 90ºC and the gpu is finally at 80ºC (a little better) but with undervolt in msi afterburner.
> Now something very strange happened, I cannot undervolt the CPU in ThrottleStop, the option is blocked. I installed Intel XTU and I can't either because it is locked at -0.125v.
> I have looked at HWinfo64 and it appears in IA Voltage Offset option "0, -125v" all the time.



Don't use Intel XTU together with TS, reset every setting in XTU to default, then uninstall XTU and restart. 
Reason is TS will read XTU undervolt as default voltage and apply another undervolt, which would crash your Laptop. 
TS should be the better option for undervolting so yeah just remove Intel XTU .


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 7, 2020)

Zhelion said:


> I cannot undervolt the CPU in ThrottleStop, the option is blocked.


Your second screenshot does not show that ThrottleStop is blocked. It shows that you do not have Unlock Adjustable Voltage checked so you are telling ThrottleStop not to adjust your voltages.

I agree with @nguyen. Run ThrottleStop or Intel XTU but do not run both programs at the same time. Two different programs writing different values to the same CPU register is trouble waiting to happen.

If you have had a recent BIOS or Windows update, ThrottleStop will show you if your CPU voltage control register has been Locked.



http://imgur.com/74yemEf


----------



## Zhelion (Dec 8, 2020)

I have uninstalled Intel XTU and can now check the Unlock Fixed Voltage box, thanks! I think I have already managed to lower the temperatures, now I keep the CPU at 83-85ºC (depends on the game) and the GPU does not exceed 80ºC.
It is still quite a lot but at least it is acceptable.
The CPU cache offset voltage is the same that CPU. -140,6v.

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 8, 2020)

Zhelion said:


> The CPU cache offset voltage is the same that CPU. -140,6v.


For most CPUs, -140 mV for the cache is too much. I would reduce that to -125 mV. You can leave the core as is. Try running the TS Bench test set to 16 Threads and 6144M. You do not have to run this test until completion. You can stop it at any time. When an undervolt is too aggressive, the TS Bench will usually start displaying errors fairly quickly. Also try using different values for Threads.

Do some Cinebench R20 testing too.








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Zhelion said:


> I keep the CPU at 83-85ºC


Intel CPUs can run reliably at over 90°C. Most gaming laptops with Intel CPUs run hot. It is OK to sacrifice some CPU speed to keep the temps down but no need to sacrifice too much performance.


----------

